# Post Pics of Your Obsedia Totes/Bags



## randr21

Since we have active threads on the Antigona, Pandora and Nightingale, I wanted to start some on less known ones so we can consolidate research, experience and most importantly, pics.

Here's my medium obsedia tote in oxblood.  Tone is a shade richer irl, but it's the perfect cold weather color.


----------



## randr21

Wearing it with my black leather pants today. 

This pic is a better representation of its true color than the post above.


----------



## Pessie

randr21 said:


> Wearing it with my black leather pants today.
> 
> This pic is a better representation of its true color than the post above.


Beautiful, I really love this style


----------



## randr21

Black small calf, the perfect alternative structured bag to the ant and luc.


----------



## randr21




----------



## AnnHugo

randr21 said:


> Black small calf, the perfect alternative structured bag to the ant and luc.


 I cry looking at this. Check out them sleek lines! So much love!


----------



## randr21

AnnHugo said:


> I cry looking at this. Check out them sleek lines! So much love!


Thanks!  It's the only bag i constantly get compliments on, esp men!  For some reason, they love the clean lines and shape. [emoji4]


----------



## randr21

I couldnt help but get this, its in patent, so indestructible and it doubles as a clutch since the strap is removable, in addition to being a crossbody that actually can hold a decent amount, just like my obesidia messenger thats been discontinued.


----------



## Pessie

randr21 said:


> I couldnt help but get this, its in patent, so indestructible and it doubles as a clutch since the strap is removable, in addition to being a crossbody that actually can hold a decent amount, just like my obesidia messenger thats been discontinued.


Gorgeous, I like that its a textured patent - the obsedia messenger is one I would love to own, caught on to it too late sadly  and now there are none about


----------



## moi et mes sacs

randr21 said:


> I couldnt help but get this, its in patent, so indestructible and it doubles as a clutch since the strap is removable, in addition to being a crossbody that actually can hold a decent amount, just like my obesidia messenger thats been discontinued.


I just got this too and not sure whether to keep it. I found it quite stiff in the opening. Does it soften with use?


----------



## randr21

moi et mes sacs said:


> I just got this too and not sure whether to keep it. I found it quite stiff in the opening. Does it soften with use?


I actually liked the stiffness and the fact that you can remove strap and use it as a clutch, or use it cross body as a messenger and be really cute and sturdy.

 However, I did return it, only because the small obesidia tote I got, in one of pics above, had similar leather and was black, so I couldnt justify both and returned this one. 

If you dont love it, and it doesnt serve your needs, then return it, no matter how good a price it is.


----------



## AnnHugo

Hi randr21. Thanks for sharing your photo of the medium obsedia tote. An opportunity has suddenly arose for me to own a preloved medium taupe/black obsedia tote. Now, I have lusted for this bag a while ago, but never got round to buying this bag. 
Can I ask your opinion regarding the versatility of this bag? For a medium size obsedia, do you reckon this bag is only limited for use at work ? I mean , because it sounds like a relatively larger bag ( compared with the small),  I felt like I would only have limited occasions to wear this bag ,and that it won't look fit for a day trip to the mall . 

Also , because this bag is no longer in production, it's a bit difficult to compare it with my size. Im 5 foot 4 btw. Appreciate your input!


----------



## randr21

AnnHugo said:


> Hi randr21. Thanks for sharing your photo of the medium obsedia tote. An opportunity has suddenly arose for me to own a preloved medium taupe/black obsedia tote. Now, I have lusted for this bag a while ago, but never got round to buying this bag.
> Can I ask your opinion regarding the versatility of this bag? For a medium size obsedia, do you reckon this bag is only limited for use at work ? I mean , because it sounds like a relatively larger bag ( compared with the small),  I felt like I would only have limited occasions to wear this bag ,and that it won't look fit for a day trip to the mall .
> 
> Also , because this bag is no longer in production, it's a bit difficult to compare it with my size. Im 5 foot 4 btw. Appreciate your input!


Imo, it's less casual than the antigona, and I do carry mine to work, as it looks best when dressed professionally or preppy. I'm your height and the med works great, but if you're looking for versatile bag, I'll be honest and say the ant or gale is better, tho it is a chic and beautiful bag.


----------



## Yellow buttons

randr21 said:


>


Love these bags!  Perfect for the professional, and those who just want to show them off! Nice!


----------



## AnnHugo

randr21 said:


> Imo, it's less casual than the antigona, and I do carry mine to work, as it looks best when dressed professionally or preppy. I'm your height and the med works great, but if you're looking for versatile bag, I'll be honest and say the ant or gale is better, tho it is a chic and beautiful bag.


Thanks for your response! I have decided not to get the bag anymore eventhough it's a bargain. I want something with more versatlity, and I agree with you , the antigona and gale do a better job at that  ( Although i am kinda tired of the antigona design now. Perhaps the new gale then!)


----------



## randr21

AnnHugo said:


> Thanks for your response! I have decided not to get the bag anymore eventhough it's a bargain. I want something with more versatlity, and I agree with you , the antigona and gale do a better job at that  ( Although i am kinda tired of the antigona design now. Perhaps the new gale then!)


Check out the new infinity bags by Givenchy. Might find a new style you like.


----------



## AnnHugo

randr21 said:


> Check out the new infinity bags by Givenchy. Might find a new style you like.



Thanks for the heads up. I'm also eyeing the horizon bag right now =DDDD


----------



## randr21

Still loving my obsedia crossbody.


----------



## randr21

beautiful day for this bag.


----------

